# Dissociative Identity Disorder (D.I.D./Multiple personality Disorder)



## Earthbound Angel (Jan 13, 2014)

I know of someone on the road who has D.I.D. or Multiple Personality Disorder. Is there any way of making it safe for them if they are alone? Or should they be with someone at all times (if posssble)?


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 13, 2014)

hmm,I have no real clue,though my gut tells me,someone who is a calm , should be around them


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 13, 2014)

yeah, im not qualified at all to make that kind of judgement, but i'd say they need a partner with them


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 13, 2014)

If one of my friends was looking into any form of travel, i wouldnt let them go alone...


----------



## missguidedcrustpunx (Oct 3, 2014)

As a recovering D.I.D.er myself, id say its not up to you...depending on the nature of the other personalities, it could be hard to keep anyone around, maybe even dangerous. not bashin yer friend of course but don't drag yerself down...iunno. care but don't risk yourself. all the love in the world won't fix it. its something inside fighting to align..


----------



## kaichulita (Oct 3, 2014)

missguidedcrustpunx said:


> As a recovering D.I.D.er myself, id say its not up to you...depending on the nature of the other personalities, it could be hard to keep anyone around, maybe even dangerous. not bashin yer friend of course but don't drag yerself down...iunno. care but don't risk yourself. all the love in the world won't fix it. its something inside fighting to align..




If you don't mind me asking, how did you find a way to deal with this disorder? I remember taking a psychology class, and DID always intrigued me. Of course, if it's too personal, you don't have to answer.


----------



## crow (Apr 18, 2017)

My wife has it and yes.. even with the tits-in-the-dirt meds, she is required to have a "caregiver" (me) with her just in case. Her eye color changes on a switch. I know, i know. I didnt believe it until i saw it myself.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 4, 2017)

I knew a guy with did, if it hit him there was no keeping him in place without chains. It was like he suddenly didn't recognize his friends. All u could do was wait for him to snap out of it.

But I'm no expert, maybe its different case by case?


----------



## ChaoticallyCrazed (Jan 18, 2018)

Old post I know, and OP is long gone, but I know we ain't the only ones out there. There's more people with DiD than most realize and there's no point in starting a new thread when all the information can be found in one place. 
But yeah, I've got it, used to be much more unstable and I def wouldn't have been able to be on the road without a buddy. Being a homebum was tough enough. But now I trust myself to be alright(and a big reason why now I'm finally gearing up to go). I think it's real important to have a good set of gear and some reliable way of getting income(busking skills, government assistance, etc), plus trying to keep to bigger cities that are sure to have better resources. 

Reason is, a big thing that triggers a switch to an unstable personality is feeling out of control and like I can't handle it, so that means I've gotta make sure not to take any big risks and to not push myself beyond my limits. Only you know your limits and your levels of stability, if you're already feeling unstable, best to sit where you're at now and try and wait to move until you're a bit more in control. 

Orlando has a surprising amount of DiD folk thanks to the annual conference and local organization that has regular services geared towards the community(and other trauma survivors), if anyone is looking for a destination.


----------

